# Wet wood



## johnyd (Dec 4, 2011)

OK, my local council employees have a marvelous tradition of cutting down local street trees when needed.

In my 'hood a cherry tree was felled, they ring it up in to wood burner sized bits ...... mulch the leaves etc and leave the big wood bits for anyone that wants it!

So on a first in best dressed attitude I swooped and chopped up said wood  ( funny how you have to chop a  tree down to chop it up! )

So now I have the start of next winters wood pile! I was thinking about running some thru the drop saw to make "dust" for cold smoking, do you think it should be left to dry "o natural' or will it be ok to cut and dry in a micro wave for immediate use?


----------



## flash (Dec 4, 2011)

Never tried doing it in a microwave before. I usually have plenty of oak, cherry and pecan laying around that I can let it age naturally.


----------



## big andy a (Dec 4, 2011)

When we want to dry bread to make croutons, we keep a cookie tray of cut up bread in the kitchen and toss it in the oven after we've baked something and let the residual heat dry out the bread.  No sense letting all that energy go to waste.  You might try the same method with the wet sawdust.  

Good luck,

Curt.


----------



## jirodriguez (Dec 5, 2011)

Shoot Todd Johnson a PM... he's the guy who makes the Amaze-N-Smoker (AMNS) that a lot of us use. He has some great dust that he packages and sells so I bet he could answer your question best.


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 9, 2011)

A chop saw would work good to make some quick sawdust

Put it on a baking sheet and into the oven for about an hour @ 350°

After 30 minutes, take out the pan, and stir up the sawdust.  You'll notice steam will be released

Back in for another 30 minutes

While you have your chop saw out, make some 1" thick sliced of cherry.  After they are dry, cut them in quarters.  These are awesome to add to your smoker, for extra smoke

Todd


----------



## johnyd (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys!

Todd i always end up with slices of wood when I make dust with the drop saw, I get lazy / clever and dont pass the saw all the way through So it leaves a "back bone" of rings on the limb I'm cutting, I chip these off and add to the coals!


----------

